#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Книги и тексты медитаций отдам в добрые руки))

## Олег Матанов

Книги Карма Кагью Ламы Оле Нилала и других учителей, а также тексты медитаций. 
Забрать можно в Санкт-Петербурге, Садовая/Сенная

----------

